# OPC Problem routen problem



## kpeter (25 August 2010)

Hallöchen allerseits

ich steh heute glaub ich mal voll auf der Leitung deshalb mal eine frage an euch.

ich habe 2 s7 ( 412-2 / 413-2 ) die sind beide mit MPI verbunden
was auch alle funktioniert

nun hab ich am 413-2 einen cp 443-1 eingebaut
ach das funktioniert einwandfrei
kann übers ethernet alles ansehen programmieren ( Simaticmanager )

so dann hab ich meinen OPC Server eingerichtet der bekommt von der ersten ( 413-2 ) alle daten ( was auch sonst )


doch nun mein problemchen wie komme ich beim OPC Server an die 2 Steuerung die nur über MPI mit der ersten verbunden ist

wer eine idee wie ich von meiner Leitung wieder runderkomme


----------



## Dr. OPC (25 August 2010)

Da kannst du die Daten nur "umkopieren" also mit den normalen Mitteln in der 413 zusammen sammeln und in irgend einen DB kopieren und dann holt der OPC Server die Daten in dieser 413 ab (über den 443).

Direkt drurchgreifen kannst du nicht soweit ich weiss, zumindest habe ich davon noch nie was gehört.


----------

